

PyCon 2012: Early Bird approaches; how much awesome can a conference contain? - jnoller
http://pycon.blogspot.com/2012/01/pycon-2012-early-bird-approaches-how.html

======
jnoller
And as always: I am around to answer questions around PyCon!

------
fakecoder4life
Is it just me or is jnoller abusing hackernews to self promote PyCon and his
own agenda.

#tryingtoohardmuch

It is kind of cute, but brings into question ANY story you submit on
hackernews. What is your end game dude?

